# Attention crew + all



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

:2guns:THIS WEEKEND LOOKS TO BE A SLAUGHTER :thumbup:
TODAY 5FEB POSSIBLITY
FRI- 1 SEAT OPEN FROM SUN UP TO SUN DOWN
SAT-1 SEAT OPEN FROM SUN UP TO SUN DOWN
SUN LOCKED UP

Anyone interested in the open seat let me know asap.

Targeting specks and reds 

plan is to cover lots, tons of water ranging from Bayou Grande to Black Water River. 

:tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank::tank:

TIGHT LINES
pack breakfast, lunch and dinner


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

http://youtu.be/AvOJWVJu-Co 
Check out the limit it out crew in action.
This is only a few pictures I have hope you guys enjoy


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Good luck guys...hope you limit out...pun intended. I'm headed to the rigs on Saturday or I would be hitting it hard with you guys.


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Man, I would LOVE to but I have to work all weekend. Ya'll seem to be a great hang. If there's a next time, I'll bring whatever is needed! Good luck!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Josh I'm now rebuilding/replacing my lower unit (seems like i totally rebuilt this motor this fall/winter) anyway hopefully see yaw on the water soon....Great fishing to yaw Budreaux!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Good Luck inshore:

*FRI O 03:30am 06:10am Moderate* * 6 I 02:55pm 04:55pm Weak* * I 07:15pm 08:55pm Weak* * EARLY MORN, LATE AFT'N BEST* * 
SAT O 03:30am 05:10am Weak* * 7 I 02:50pm 04:20pm Very Weak* * LATE AFT'N BEST* * 
SUN O 03:15am 04:35am Very Weak* * 8 I 02:45pm 04:05pm Very Weak* * LATE AFT'N BEST*


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

going out tomorrow? what time? how much?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

bdyboarder86 said:


> going out tomorrow? what time? how much?


tomorrow as in today 6feb, time 1300, $20:thumbsup: send me a pm with your number if u can make it and ill let you know what to expect and what type of rods and setups to bring


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Lieutenant ZKO said:


> Good luck guys...hope you limit out...pun intended. I'm headed to the rigs on Saturday or I would be hitting it hard with you guys.


where was my invite


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

153 Large fish said:


> Josh I'm now rebuilding/replacing my lower unit (seems like i totally rebuilt this motor this fall/winter) anyway hopefully see yaw on the water soon....Great fishing to yaw Budreaux!


let me know if you need help with that or better yet a break, ill put you on the water anytime bro:yes:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Friday 6feb
Just got booked up


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ProLifer said:


> Can I go on Saturday February the 7th with your crew, please?
> 
> Is the cost still $20.00 even though Saturday is a weekend day?
> 
> Do I need a freshwater license or are you a licensed Captain for hire?


sure thing, 

send me a pm with your number so we can sort through the details:thumbup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> sure thing,
> 
> send me a pm with your number so we can sort through the details:thumbup:


Dude maybe he can supply the sunscreen for the crew? Hopefully he realizes that you guys are fishing specks & that you won't be stomping any pomps. & hey, be safe out there Josh. If the weather sucks, don't let those fish control your brains, you bring that Mako right back to the dock!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> Dude maybe he can supply the sunscreen for the crew? Hopefully he realizes that you guys are fishing specks & that you won't be stomping any pomps. & hey, be safe out there Josh. If the weather sucks, don't let those fish control your brains, you bring that Mako right back to the dock!


Thanx 4 the heads up


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Friday 6feb
> Just got booked up


So, are you now a "for hire" guide?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

60hertz said:


> So, are you now a "for hire" guide?


No, im not trying to make money... but i am willing to meet new friends share knowledge and spots over some rod bendin action.:thumbsup:


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

Just let me know when you have an opening I'm off most Sundays and thursdays


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

bdyboarder86 said:


> Just let me know when you have an opening I'm off most Sundays and thursdays


 
will do :yes:


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

I could fill a future opening when you have one.


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

orbiting headquarters said:


> I could fill a future opening when you have one.


juat pm him he will get back to you


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

On the water now just lost a gator hahaha


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> On the water now just lost a gator hahaha


Good, hope you lose another one....


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Good, hope you lose another one....


*Dang, sorry to hear that man. Hopefully you land the next one you hook into!

Sorry bro, that damn autocorrect is always making me say the opposite of what I'm thinking!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> let me know if you need help with that or better yet a break, ill put you on the water anytime bro:yes:


Thank bro I'll definitely ride with Team Limit Out, but you know I cant rest till i get the 153 running...lol...it wont be long now...yaw tear em up!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

153 Large fish said:


> Thank bro I'll definitely ride with Team Limit Out, but you know I cant rest till i get the 153 running...lol...it wont be long now...yaw tear em up!


 
I hear you brother, and I see you got her out and broke her in with some fish, NICE!!! 

My boat was down for 2 days and I was going through withdraws hahahaha I just got her on her feet again last night. lets ride


----------



## The_hub (Jan 12, 2015)

Next time you have a weekend spot open up I'm down. I was out of town this weekend.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Hub
you got it dude


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

I SWEAR I saw a pic of you holding a Red on some fishing show last nite. The catching show or something on Local TV>


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

DawnsKayBug said:


> I SWEAR I saw a pic of you holding a Red on some fishing show last nite. The catching show or something on Local TV>


Wait what that is crazy im going to have to google it and see if I can find it and show it to him awesome


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

You are on TV also.


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

What is the name of the fishing show


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Catchin' fish


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

DawnsKayBug said:


> Catchin' fish


Cool I'm going to try to find the link If you find it first would you mind putting it up here so I can watch it thanks again


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Tomorrow 830pm. BLAB TV. local channel. Google CATCHIN(not catching) FISH.


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Cool and this is the one that has my picture on it


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

I have no clue.. I just watched it for the first time yesterday and pooof there ya guys were. It looks like they take pix off of PFF and u guys are pretty much the only ones catching anything..


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Cool I'll take a look tommorow wonder if they have a tube channel lol thanks for ur help I'm going to try and find the link with us on there


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

DawnsKayBug said:


> I have no clue.. I just watched it for the first time yesterday and pooof there ya guys were. It looks like they take pix off of PFF and u guys are pretty much the only ones catching anything..


Also if you ever want to come out with us and fish your more than welcome just pm me or Lim-It -out we are always looking for new people to fish with


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Very surprised they used a pic of you on the show without permission. Seems like that would be a very dangerous practice for a TV show


Tho... I suppose it is a public forum (?)


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Magic Mike said:


> Very surprised they used a pic of you on the show without permission. Seems like that would be a very dangerous practice for a TV show
> 
> 
> Tho... I suppose it is a public forum (?)


I was thinking the same, although I dont mind :watching:


----------

